# Weed Capital Of Earth?



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 28, 2005)

Collingwood, ON is the weed capital of the world, haha...well its really nice business going down here, anybody else wants to shoutout their weed area if its good go ahead


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 29, 2005)

According to gov't statistics, growers in The Emerald Triangle (Mendocino, Humboldt and Trinity Counties in NorCal) grew 1 billion $$$ worth of weed in '01.
And we grow more weed now then we did back then.


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jun 29, 2005)

well ur right ontario in general is probly the weed capital of the world by far, some creabo nug around here and dont forget that   *I AM CANABIAN*


----------



## Hick (Jun 30, 2005)

The tests will be conducted in an area of the country where the illegal cultivation of marijuana has exploded over the past few decades, eclipsing the region?s traditional illegal commodity, ?moonshine.? Approximately 40 percent of the nation?s marijuana plants come from West Virginia, Tennessee, and Kentucky, causing local, state, and federal law enforcement agencies to proclaim this 65-county region the Appalachian High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area.


----------



## paulo66 (Jan 4, 2008)

thecalifornia bay area has the best weed anywhere


----------



## POTUS (Jan 4, 2008)

paulo66 said:
			
		

> thecalifornia bay area has the best weed anywhere


 
Man, you're the first in that thread since June of 2005.

Spark that puppy up!

I've smoked weed from all over the world. The best I've ever smoked, came out of my own crops.


----------



## fulltimes (Jan 5, 2008)

hightimes did a top 10 weed spots in the world article once.... #2 Amsterdam.. #1 Vancouver.. suckas!


----------



## POTUS (Jan 5, 2008)

fulltimes said:
			
		

> hightimes did a top 10 weed spots in the world article once.... #2 Amsterdam.. #1 Vancouver.. suckas!


 
I did a one time weed spot at my stash.

#1 Oh Yeah

suckasNOT


(Outta 05 yet)


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 5, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Approximately 40 percent of the nation?s marijuana plants come from West Virginia, Tennessee, and Kentucky, causing local, state, and federal law enforcement agencies to proclaim this 65-county region the Appalachian High Intensity Drug Trafficking Area.


----------



## hi_mikey_1 (Jan 9, 2008)

definitely not salt lake city


----------



## tom-tom (Jan 9, 2008)

i live right in the middle of the usa and i can hardley  belive that their is more drugs around than hear but im shure their is ,i do no one thing i live in the number 2 most murder city in the usa i think detroit is first and i think we are number 1 in drugs in the usa now i dont no if that means weed our outher drugs but their are drug dealers on every corner hear ,,u come out side and see them run and fight each outher to get to a car first to sel the drugs to the person inside the car lol its kind of funny


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jan 9, 2008)

Wherever it is I wish I was there because my area is pretty dry right now.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 9, 2008)

wow someone stepped into the way back machine for this thread didn't they?? I'm sure when the thread started there was a higher concentration of ops going in the Midwest as said by Mutt. as for now who knows IMO it would have to be Amsterdam and the whole region there where its legal to grow and smoke followed closely by places like India where its used in spiritual ceremonies and then down the line. But for me theres no place like home for the best smoke in town


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jan 9, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> wow someone stepped into the way back machine for this thread didn't they?? I'm sure when the thread started there was a higher concentration of ops going in the Midwest as said by Mutt. as for now who knows IMO it would have to be Amsterdam and the whole region there where its legal to grow and smoke followed closely by places like India where its used in spiritual ceremonies and then down the line. But for me theres no place like home for the best smoke in town



Things aren't going to change that quick. The area that Hick pointed it has been one of the highest producers for a long time and will remain that way.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 9, 2008)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> Things aren't going to change that quick. The area that Hick pointed it has been one of the highest producers for a long time and will remain that way.


:hubba: dont *WE* hope so


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Jan 9, 2008)

Im not sure if anyone can argue with me,
  but honestly some of the best U.S buds are in OHIO !!!!.
   NE OHIO has some of the best damn weed i could ever want.
 Strains such as : Blueberry/G13, White widow, Kush, Lemon G, Haze, Train wreck, Jack Horror, haze 19.  basically any well known strain, you can find in ne ohio.
   There is a particualr music venue called nelsons (in ohio) , where some of the best buds from all over the US goes through.  Large scale growers bring pounds to this place, and sell it to all the hippies and festival goers. Its very very 420 friendly, even the security will toke with you.  www.nlqp.com 
      anyways, i think ohio has some of the greatest buds, and if you cant find good bud....for some rare odd reason.....you can always find Beasters that are imported from Canada...

 P.S   have you heard any of the grow stories about ohio??? crazy azz large scale opp's?  read a few, they are nuts.
 In the last year, suburban grows have popped up everywhere.....and i mean everywhere.....try a nursing home for Ex.  hahaha dude with alzhimers growing weed in a closet....thats jus great...


----------



## iClown (Aug 9, 2008)

ya, Vancouver BC numba 1, well not really but anywhere near Vancouver will do  BC BUD FO LYFE


----------



## someguy (Aug 9, 2008)

not where im at


----------

